# Motorcycle/Scooter Laws in Oz.. Help Please



## surfbabe72 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi there!

I am moving to just outside of Brisbane in January as an International student so money will be tight & I thought that a cheap option to get around would be to get a scooter. I hold a full UK driving Licence currently.
I havent been able to find any answers to the scooter laws in Australia.. ie whats the maximum cc engine size I can ride on a driving licence & will I be able to take the scooter on motorways & highways in Queensland?
Also will I have to apply for an International licence after 6 months & if so what sort of licence will I need if I want to ride scooters as well as drive cars?

If anyone can help me on any of the above I'd be really grateful

Look forward to speaking soon
Nicky


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Nicky,

Try Queensland Transport and click on licensing. It says that a person with a foreign license can drive the same category of vehicle in Queensland as what is on their current license so you would be able to drive a scooter up to the limit we have on UK licenses. I kn ow that it may differ from state to state but in Victoria you can continue to use your UK license as long as it is valid if you are only temporary resident. You only need to get Australian license once you become permanent. That transport website has a 'contact us' section so it might be an idea to drop them an email if you don't get the answers you need on here.

Have fun


----------



## surfbabe72 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Thank you*

Hiya

Thanks for your info it has been a great help.
Will have a look at the link to the site as soon as can & send them an email.

Have a great day 

Nicky


----------

